# Horror movie fans?



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

*Who likes horror movies here? If so, which one is your favorite and do you have a favorite icon? Idk, just curious.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Anything with Peter Cushing or Christopher Lee.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Anything with Peter Cushing or Christopher Lee.


*Peter Cushing he's gone(as in dead) and Chris Lee nothing much on him. I heard that Chris Lee is doing more backstage work.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Peter Cushing he's gone(as in dead) and Chris Lee nothing much on him. I heard that Chris Lee is doing more backstage work.*



They've made soooo many great films, Dracula, Horror Express, Scream and Scream Again, The House That Dripped Blood, the list is endless.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> They've made soooo many great films, Dracula, Horror Express, Scream and Scream Again, The House That Dripped Blood, the list is endless.


*I know I have seen some of them myself and was pretty impressed by the F/X.*


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 13, 2010)

Not a big fan of horror movies, but I did greatly enjoy Saw 2 when I saw it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I know I have seen some of them myself and was pretty impressed by the F/X.*



Those films were made on the tiniest of budgets, yet they were really fun and scary. They could do scary a lot better with camera angles, music and lighting than they'll ever do with realistic gore.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

I liked George A. Romero's "Diary of the Dead". It looks good for low budget...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I liked *George A. Romero*'s "Diary of the Dead". It looks good for low budget...


*I love that dudes zombie flicks  Most of the make up F/X is done by Tom Savini who I've applied to his make up F/X program for.*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Those films were made on the tiniest of budgets, yet they were really fun and scary. They could do scary a lot better with camera angles, music and lighting than they'll ever do with realistic gore.


*That's true.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *That's true.*



Yep, Dracula was really intense for 1958 and there was quote a lot of controversy surrounding it's first broadcast on television in 1960.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yep, Dracula was really intense for 1958 and there was quote a lot of controversy surrounding it's first broadcast on television in 1960.


*I've heard of that too and I heard that happened but it was censored at that time being the first ever movie on tv to be censored.* *I hate movie/tv censoring it makes the movie funny than it's supposed to be.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I've heard of that too and I heard that happened but it was censored at that time being the first ever movie on tv to be censored.* *I hate movie/tv censoring it makes the movie funny than it's supposed to be.*



It was censored on its first broadcast in the USA?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It was censored on its first broadcast in the USA?


*They cut out one scene.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *They cut out one scene.*



I bet it was the best one too, fuck the FCC.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I bet it was the best one too, fuck the FCC.


*Yah. The FCC can go and lick a nutsack and screw a donkey.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Yah. The FCC can go and lick a nutsack and screw a donkey.*



We've never had a government organisation like the FCC in this country, though there was a mini-crusade against violence, sex and swearing on television in the 1960's and 70's led by a strange woman called Mary Whitehouse who hated everything under the sun.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> We've never had a government organisation like the FCC in this country, though there was a mini-crusade against violence, sex and swearing on television in the 1960's and 70's led by a strange woman called Mary Whitehouse who hated everything under the sun.


*It seems like UK tv and movies are more interesting than here in the US.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *It seems like UK tv and movies are more interesting than here in the US.*



That's because we have less censorship.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's because we have less censorship.


*I find your tv better over than tv here.** Saying is I like the amount of swearing to the rating system there.*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I find your tv better over than tv here.** Saying is I like the amount of swearing to the rating system there.*



I was actually shocked to discover that you can't swear on American terrestrial television, no wonder you all have cable.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I was actually shocked to discover that you can't swear on American terrestrial television, no wonder you all have cable.


*Yup. It gets annoying that you haven't heard a single swear in a show sometimes.*


----------



## torachi (Apr 13, 2010)

film: Videodrome
icon: David Cronenberg


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Eraserhead and tetsuo: the iron man. (idk if they count, but they freaked the hell out of me)

Oh and also Uzumaki, even though the actual manga was 2x more scary.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 14, 2010)

I luuuuuuuuuuuuuurve horror. But Don't pic favs. I tend to ignore the names of directors and actors anyhow.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 14, 2010)

I love horror, though I tend to be picky with it mostly based on the setup of the movie itself.  If it doesn't have a cool story then it's boring.  I guess my current favs are Pet Sematary(brilliant story that both scares and brings me to tears at the same time), Night of the Living Dead(original Romero classic, was able to make me jump while watching it in a highschool classroom), and Night of the Lepus(Three words.  Giant.  Killer.  Bunnies.).


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 14, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I love horror, though I tend to be picky with it mostly based on the setup of the movie itself.  If it doesn't have a cool story then it's boring.  I guess my current favs are Pet Sematary(brilliant story that both scares and brings me to tears at the same time), Night of the Living Dead(original Romero classic, was able to make me jump while watching it in a highschool classroom), and Night of the Lepus(Three words.  Giant.  Killer.  Bunnies.).


I like Pet Semetary and Night of the living Dead(love the little girl she makes me get the creeps but it's awesome.)


----------

